# Coconut Bavarian Cream



## chefwannabe (Jun 12, 2004)

Coconut Bavarian Cream

Makes 6 servings

1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1/4 cup cold water
2 cups milk, scalded
2 eggs, separated
1/4 cup extra-fine granulated sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup heavy cream, whipped
1/2 cup shredded coconut, toasted

Soften the gelatin in the cold water and then dissolve in the scalded milk. Mix the slightly beaten egg yolks, sugar and salt. Add the hot gelatin mixture gradually and stir until the sugar has dissolved.

Chill the mixture in the refrigerator until it begins to set. Add the vanilla, beat until foamy and fold in the stiffly beaten egg whites. Mix well and fold in the whipped cream and coconut. Pour into sherbet glasses and chill well. 

Garnish with toasted coconut, candied cherries or whipped cream.


----------

